# Pleco Discoloration



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Lately I've noticed my pleco getting some lines across him.
I am not currently home but I may be able to take a picture of him later.
The lines go horizontal if his head were away from your body.
(aka from side to side) They are lighter than his 'normal' skin color.
Any particular reason known?


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Stress bars?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm sure you can tell better than me.
He is eating, and swimming fine.
No 'other' abnormal behavior or anything.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Nevermind, I traded him today.
Don't think I did it just cause of this.
I felt bad, he's about 5" to 6" and in my 30gal long, he was getting big, maybe that's why he was stressed.
Well he's in a big Oscar tank now at a LFS display tank .


----------

